# My lawn sucks and I need help (The results are in)



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

With summer time rapidly approaching here in new england im working out in the yard and after much neglect and terrible conditions ive come to realize …. my yard sucks. While it has many really cool features it gets very very little sun, it full of garbage fill soil thats full of rocks, and most heinously … moss. I aint talkin about a "wee bit o moss" here, im talkin bout the majority of my 1/3 acre yard is moss. Like you can see, or well, maybe imagine, in this pic there are a ton of tall trees that create a good canopy.










So ive been reading up on getting rid of the moss … tarps, bleach, Tide, ferrous suplhate, yada yada yada. So if there are any landscapers, arborists, golf course superintendants, or the like out there. Im like a roast … baste me with your knowledge.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry about the picture i thought i had one but thought wrong … and its dark out now.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Tear it all up, get the ph/nutrients right in the soil, then spread some shade grass seed!

As for the tarps idea.. I know that will kill off grass like a champ, but I doubt it will hurt moss too much..


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't helpyou. We've killed more plants than I care to admit. We did go to Arizona for spring break and the idea of filling my yard with sand and scrub brush did appeal to me.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

This out the trees so more sunlight will get to the ground.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Chrisstef;

You might try posting this over on the Garden Tenders site. Might be more expertise there.

Sunlight does a job on moss. Perhaps you can thin out a few of the smaller trees to get a bit more sunlight thru to the ground.

Good luck!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I will cross post it over there at GT … i know that the sunlight issue is the real problem but the trees i got surrounding my yard are outta my league. I dont mind dropping small ones but i dont have a tree under 35' high. Ive found some good shade tolerant grass seed that ill be laying down in a few weeks. Ill be sending out a soil sample to uconn for analysis, im sure my soil is very acidic.

Stretch - what ya doin this weekend? Wanna go moss huntin? I know a great spot. Ive thought about bringin the bobcat home and rippin it all up, but thats gonna be a real chore and id rather not go that route if i can avoid it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Moss is green and never needs to be mowed - just thinking.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I had a small patch of moss in my back yard that I couldn't get rid of. I went to Lowes and found a spray that was supposed to get rid of it in lawns. When I read the label I realized the main ingredient was detergent soap! It worked and now when I see any moss I just spray it with a very dilute Sunlight solution. Of course you have to re-seed after.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Sure thing.. I'll bring a load of the lumber I got off the barn I ripped down over the past two weekends.. yellow pine, spruce, and oak beams

If it wasn't a 10+ hour drive, sure


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Jeff - ive read about the detergent working im thinkin i might give it a shot in a test area. Im thinin that if i keep it to a small area i can try differnt things without trashing the entire lawn and not spending a ton of cash.

Stretch - Sounds like you got a nice stash of reclaimed there!

Chuck - When did you sneak into my yard????


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chrisstef - Google street view.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Most of those trees don't really look all that big, maybe tall but that is from trying to compete. As long as it won't touch anything valuable I'd drop 9/10th of everything there. With less competition the other trees will also grow stronger. Zinc is also used to kill moss on roofs and doesn't seem to effect the grass too much in comparison based on the grass around the roof where it is used, might help some.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Derosa - they are pretty tall but like you said not terrible large in circumfrance .. im just not that confident in my tree felling ability. Id love to lose a bunch of them but until that money tree starts spitting ben frankliins im up the creek. Ill be trying some products this weekend in a few test areas and i will let all ya guys know how i make out.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

My future B-I-L is a topper.. Again, too bad you aren't a few hundred miles closer.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Very true Stretch … someone would have to climb these to top them, the septic system and the pitch of the yard make it impossible to get a machine or bucket truck in there. I can operate a boom lift so that may be an option for some of the trees at the bottom of the driveway but id need an 80 footer and those aint cheap.

Ive honestly been waiting for a good wind to blow a few dead ones down but even the tropical storm that blew through didnt do nothin.

Its a one of these days kinda project.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought a lawn book before I bought my property. Here's what i do, for what it's worth. I get the yard dethatched once per year; core aerated every two years. I fertilize four times per year 1) regular, 2) crabgrass control, 3) summer guard, and 4) winterguard. I cut the grass on the very highest setting. I sent my soil to the extension coop and they told me how much gyspsum to add and what seed to use. After about $1000 worth of drought-tolerant KY blue, they told me it won't grow, lol. Now I use some kind of fescue blend they recommend. Luscious and thick, just like Eric Estrada's hair.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

throwing out the CHIPS reference was amazing Al, he does have one hellofa wigpiece.

2 years ago i tried to aerate the lawn … that thing was like wrestlin a grizzley bear. My lawn is sooo full of rocks that the aerater tossed me around pretty good. I was doubled over sweatin, snot flyin, by 9:00.

Ive raked the entire back yard to get all the thatch and dead crap up and shortly ill be running a soil sample up to Uconn's Agricultrual Dept for analysis. I too cut on the highest setting but moss only grows so high lol.

Ive done some research and have a grass seed blend picked out that incudes a lot of shade tolerant grasses. I think its creeping red fescue, chewing fescue, and ryegrass. Im sure the soil is super acidic whiich enables the moss to really grow well, along with very litttle sunlight, so im guessing either lime or gyspum will knock that down but im gonna wait to hear back from the soil sample.

Im waiting for the next little bit of rain to fall around here so that i can fertilize, being on a well i dont really want to use the hose too much because its been so dry. Im ready for the challenge …. im comin for ya lawn!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Something to help with the knock downs are come-alongs. I've got a section of yard like yours that has a lot of yards surrounding it and have to be careful where the trees go. Use two to a tree pulling in the direction you want them to go, and cut just over half way into the tree where the cut faces the direction you want the tree to go. Cinch them tighter and then cut the back above the first cut. Seems to drop the trees about where you want them. I'll be really testing this out this year on some ash trees that are growing over the shed.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

It sounds like you just need more rocks. I like the yards in Arizona, too. My yard is mostly weeds with bald patches where nothing grows except landmines from my three dogs. Three or four loads of gravel would fix my yard up real nice.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Randy- use sand, get a rake and make it a sand garden; it even lets you be lazy and leave the big rocks. Occasional weed killer to keep it from getting green and problem solved.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

We have a similar problem. Our backyard is right next to an aboritorium with many tall pine trees and some smaller but closer smaller trees almost on the property line. We get a lot of moss during the fall, winter and spring until the sun is more overhead and finally shines into our place. We use an electric raking machine (Alko, a German make) to remove the moss every spring. It eats up the grass too, but it comes back in about two weeks. If you use chemicals, they take a long time to work and they also have a negative effect on the grass. Mechanical removal is about an hours work for a medium sized lawn. Otherwise it does help to remove some trees if that is possible. Here is a pic of us removing the moss and our lawn three weeks later:


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike … your lawn looks like a putting green! Im interested in erradicating the moss, it needs to be permanently evicted unless it wants to chip in on the mortgage! Id like to stay away from the chemicals as much as possible but at this point im going for what ever works. Ive heard people using potash (potassium sulfide i believe) to kill it. Id like to leave the few strands of grass that i do still have. I think im gonna hit the local gardening store this weekend and try a few spots with different products. Ill be working on it Sunday so ill keep everyone up to date on the progress.

The acidity from the pine needles it whats causing the moss to propogate in your lawn, well at least thats what my research tells me.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Good Gawd look at Mike's lawn! You have exactly what I strive for. Mike, I beg you, if you get a few spare moments, please describe your annual ritual. PM or otherwise. I lived in NM for a year, surrounded by rocks and sand, dreaming of a luscious yard. I purchased my current property in WV for precisely that reason. I've spent a small fortune on trying to achieve what you have. I'm guessing that power rake works a bit like a dethatcher. I have access to a lawntractor pulled dethatcher and a manual one. The yards I manicure look to be about the same size as yours. The rest of the acres I just toss clover for the deer.
.
That is a truly spectacular yard. It's clear that you know that a man is judged by his yard
.
Until I buy a Gravely or a proper tractor, this part of the yard will have to stay wild, lol


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Al - Mike totally makes us look like lawn rookies! Id roll naked in a lawn like that lol.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^what makes you think I haven't


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I feel like an inflated hero after those comments guys, but I have to tell you that beyond a little weeding, fertilizing and clipping there's not much to it. The biggest factor is that here in Norway it rains an awful lot (think Seattle Wash.). That is the main secret to my success. So if you want a great lawn you canr move to Seattle or Norway.

There are a couple of tips that are worthwhile. It is very good to aerate the lawn at least once a year and also to not mow down more than 1/3 of the total height of the grass at any one time.

Another good tip is to not cut the lawn too short. Longer grass helps retain the moisture. My lawn looks short in the photo because it had just starting coming back after the moss removal, but we usually keep the height at about 2". The total length is not so important to appearance as long as it it flat on top.

You most likely already know about all this stuff. I'm sorry I can't give you a magic formula.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike, my yellow lab fertilizes my lawn about 3 times a day, i havent seen much difference. Welll if there is no magic formula, theres gotta be some magic dust youre using then .

Thanks for the insight buddy.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Thanks, Mike. You're my lawn lost brother. I couldn't resist


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow Al, that is a wonderful place you have there. I always dreamed about living in a rural place like that, but never got that far. I used to love gardening, but my back is so bad now that it has become a bit of a nightmare. I will keep at it until I drop, but It's just not as much fun as it was. These days I pray for rain so I can be in my shop.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Try planting Zoyzia grass! It will choke out weeds and regular grass and only needs cutting once a month. Not sure how it handles moss, though. It comes in plugs that spread all over the place. The only drawback that I can see is at the first frost, ti goes completely brown until spring. I'd do it if my wife was not such a lawn lover and lawn manicurist! I think cutting grass is a thankless job that you do only when you shop is closed down!!
.....................Jim


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Good info on that strain of grass Jim, ill look into it for sure. My wife was telling me that she was talking with someone at work the other day, a scientist kinda guy, and he said that they were developing a strain of grass that only grows to 2-3" in height so it wouldnt even need mowing. He says to her "why invest in making the emmisions from lawn mowers better when you can invest it in making grass not grow too high" ... pretty interesting in my book.

Maybe i should start a lawn blog?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I think you should start a blog. Every dude like lawns. I read a lawn book (not shy about admitting that) not too long ago and there were a lot of positives re zoysia. You can even buy plugs. I don't recall exactly why I didn't look at it harder; perhaps a climate zone thing.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive my brotha … one lawn blog starting up today. Ive got some better pics now to show the abomonation known as my back yard. I may have the perfect candidate for that Z-grass, my front yard.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad to hear yours looks nice keeping it at 2" Mike. I get a bit of harassment from the church members for that same thing cause it gives me the tallest grass on the block. The neighbor keeps his incredibly short and will mow twice a week if he thinks it is getting too long. For about 3 weeks last year it meant that I had the greenest grass, especially since after the second week I refused to cut it till the next rain.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The tallest grass is the best grass, dont scalp your lawn like the neighbors derosa, itll tend to burn up in the sun. Im sitting here waiting for 9:00 so i can go fire up some power equipment outside before the rain rolls in.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Zoysia's very pretty
.








.
I think it's pretty good for tackling uneven soils
.










.
On flat lawns, it is incredible
.








.
They claim that it can spread to your neighbor's lawn which may or may not be a problem. I don't have neighbors, so I'm good


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^like Christef said, I mow on the very highest setting with a sharp blade. Sometimes I feel like I'm wasting my time, as it doesn't look much different after mowing. It's really helped the density in my yard. Gaps are usually due to rocks below, which I'm systematically removing. Dethatching and core aerating have helped tremendously. I have a hard time controlling weeds and the crabgrass got hold before I could prevent it. I haven't found a spot crabgrass treatment that works; I think you have to catch them before germination. I used the liquid Scott's summerguard and it knocked down about 50%, I'd say. I'm considering a second application. I was told to wait 2 weeks after treatment to overseed. Although I have an awesome Greens Feed and Seed down the road, their bulk seed has too much weed seeds. I've been buying the premium stuff and it ain't cheap. I use a starter fertilizer after reseeding. I'll take some pictures of where I'm at now.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Might do my neighbor some good lol. Its good lookin stuff, kinda looks like crabgrass up close being all thick like that. My front yard is a pretty good slope and mowing it would be nightmare material can you get this stuff in seed or just in plugs? Ive got no intentions of plugging a 1/3 acre of grass.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Just googled that Z-grass - good gawd man thats some pricy stuff … $725 for 50lbs.

Well im full of coffee and raisan bran … 9:00 has come, im off to the yard gang!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't mowed my lawn yet. This is the coldest spring we've had in years. My wife is doing a little gardening work today with some very slight help from me. I am mainly in the shop cutting an intarsia project. So much more fun! I am looking forward to working in the garden soon, but only if its warm enough 65-70degrees works for me, or at least sunshine. They are predicting cool weather and rain through May. I think we will have a great summer though. And I hope you all do too.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Weve been really dry up here in new england but are expecting 3" of rain Sunday into Monday night. Todays anecdote "I fought the lawn, and the lawn won". Im headin out to do a little lawn mower shopping … lookin at the Honda hrr216vka (not from home depot, but they do sell them).


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Coffee and raisin bran! Heck I'd have to leave the yard by 9:47.
You mentioned horseshoes in another post. You've got the BBQ pit, build a couple of horse shoe pits and a couple of bocce courts. Run some electric. Lawn problem over and done. With the money you saved by not buying the mower Van Halen could play your 4th of July party.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Christef, don't buy the John Deere mowers. Buy the tractor, if that's what you're buying but I had a problem with my push mower. I have a friend with the Husqvarna and he's really happy with it. I think some of them have Honda engines (which is clearly what you want). A guy that would know said the Subaru engines are really good, too. I think I'd buy all Husq if I had it to do over again.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

dan - Van Halen not Van Hagar. Ive got the pits installed in the super section of moss lawn which is buried in the corner of the yard. All the EYE-talians would love the bocce court though that would be killer.

Al - im in the market for a self propelled job. I cant justify the tractor purchase, im still young and able, besides with all the slopes and inclines i have id have that bad boy on its side in no time. Definately goin with the Hnda motor, i just havent figured out which brand yet, with the Husky or the actual Honda. Im leaning toward the Honda but i have been reading about the decks warping but it does come with a 4 year warranty.

Ill be pulling the trigger this week on the mower and a new string trimmer.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^My Mom's had a Honda for at least 10 years. They called it the "Cadillac" of mowers when she bought it. She has had zero problems with hers. The landscapers here in WV told me to buy a commercial Snapper. They said even a heavily used one was better than a new other-brand. I looked into it but they were VERY expensive, like lower end DR/Gravely expensive. I've got the rear-wheel drive John Deere, the big one. I hit a stump and bent the crankshaft; then I hit another stump and straightened it. I'm actually serious


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I fondly remember that thread .. i always believed that when all else fails brute force and ignorance IS the answer. Using a self propelled i can mow the lawn in under an hour mulching so i really dont need the new expensive riding toy just yet, all though it would help shcleping brush and firewood around. Ive got some pics of the yard prior to yesterdays rain and im almost embarassed to post em lol, kinda looks like an abandoned baseball field.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

All right here it is fellas …. (shamefully bowing my head clutching my man card). Now let me preface myself here, this is only the third summer in this house for my wife and I.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Brother, that's totally recoverable from. I would suggest core aerating before you even start fooling around. The ground looks compacted. I'd probably add a layer of topsoil and some seed. You could probably sprinkle a little straw around to help the seed sprout. Otherwise, you can buy that really expensive seed with the fancy coating. It's a nice level space with TONS of potential. I think it'll take you several seasons to get it lush but it's not nearly as bad as I expected. It's probably too early to concern yourself about weeds. The pre-emergent weed control needs to be applied WAY earlier than I thought in my area. The extension service is talking about mid Autumn for crabgrass pre-emergent. I never would have dreamed that.
.
You can buy a manual core aerator with two tines. 
http://www.lowes.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&cId=SEARCH&productId=3143403&cm_mmc=SCE_gps-_-gps-_-gps-_-Yard%20Butler%20Green%20Tool%20Aerator&CAWELAID=1024199320
I mean, it's nothing like a professional service but with a little elbow/knee grease, you could get this area aerated pretty easily. It makes a HUGE difference on compact soil and you'll probably discover rocks. They also make some shoes that have aerating tines on them. You may be able to convince a better half to go stomping around out there


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I did aerate it a few years ago and that thing kicked my ass, it rocked, rolled, and for sure shook me all night long. Ive been picking rocks out of that lawn for 2 years and they keep popping up lol. It would be my guess that when the redesigned the septci system they used crappy fill and thats part of my problem. It actually looks a little bit better now that we caught some rain. I know theres a lot of potential there its just making it come out thats the problem. I should have soil sample reults ths week from Uconn.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^you the man. I have to add quite a bit of gypsum to my soil. We'll see!


----------



## jbrukardt (Apr 12, 2012)

at only a 1/3rd of an acre, bring a bobcat in scrape down to nothing, correct the soil balance, reseed.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ive honestly been pondering that jb, i can borrow the skidsteer from work but ive been avoiding the start from scratch route for a while. Ive got a super busy summer coming up and i just dont think i can dedicate my time to doing it that way. I figured id need about a least a couple hundred yards of topsoil, seed, and hay to do the job right and with my first baby on the way in late August time doesnt seem to be on my side here.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^the landscapers in my area are hungry with the current economy. I like JBrukardt's advice but you're right, it's a decent bit of time consuming work. I got a quote for a total re-do of two 1/2 acre yards with resod and it wasn't as bad as I thought. It wasn't good either, though.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Trust me id love to take a few days off and bring home the mini excavator and skisteer and get to work on rippin everything apart. No better fun for me than running those machines but they leave a wake of destruction behind them. Im going to give it my most valiant effort this year and if it still looks like hell, ill start encouraging the moss or tear it to shreds.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well ive got my soil sample back and suprisingly everything is just about up to snuff. The ph came in at 6.2 (7 being neutral). Typically soil around here is between 4.0 and 5.0, in other words, acidic. The horticultuist at Uconn told me grass grows well at a ph of around 6 in this area. They did suggest using 50 lbs of lime per 1000 sqft which ill be doing shortly.

Im going to take your tip Al and aerate this pig again. I think ill make a few more passes this time, my thought being that, like you said, the ground is really compacted. So here's my plan going forward:

1) Lime - 50 lbs per 1000 sqft.
2) Aerate
3) Fertilize using the recomended mix from my soil sample.
4) Give it 6 weeks to fertilize.
5) overseed using Harts shade blend (40% creeping red fescue,30% chewing fescue,30% transist 2400 Intermediate ryegrass)
6) hay and water.
7) pray to the lawn goddess.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Heck yeah, baby! Sounds about like mine. I'm pumped! I'm not sure about these starter fertilizers. I've used them but I feel like I've been taken.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea im with ya on the starter fertilizer i dont think im going to use that when i drop the seed down. Im going to put it down a regular fertilizer to make sure the soil has enough good stuff to grow some healthy grass.

I did go out and get that new mower as well ….self propelleled Honda. That things got some giddy up in it too, i goosed the trigger and it almost got away from me.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^nice mower. I think that fertilizer can burn seedlings. I just checked the hill that I seeded and I've got little grassies going. I'm told that you want to see the ground through the straw and in areas where it was applied more lightly, there seem to be more seedlings.
.
My John Deere self propelled will get away from me, too. They're a lot bigger now than the mowers we grew up with.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think id tend to agree with you on the hay, dont wanna cover it too much, the "grassies" still need that sunlight. Congrats on your baby grass Al. My backyard is getting the full on make over. I chopped down my forsythias 4" from the ground, they were wayyyy outta control and spreading shoots all oevr the place. Next up is the small row of immature pine trees that the past owner plants about 4" apart. Needless to say they never grew right and are a blend of 3 different evergreens. Ill toss some pics up tonight. Now if that damn guy would call or email me back on the unisaw id be a happy camper. I bet its sold 

thanks for the reply lawn buddy.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I could talk lawns all day Before moving to WV, I lived in an apartment in Albuquerque for a year for some additional training. I looked out over a filthy landscape, devoid of vegetation. When I was job hunting, I looked only a lush, green locales. I wanted lots of acreage and some lush rolling lawns. When I bought my current property, the lawns looked green and there was professional landscaping. I threw a ton of money on al the lawn equipment I could find. I soon discovered that my lawn was actually just a hodgpodge of clover, weeds, and 10 different grass varieties. Soon afterward, I realized that the landscaping would be a full time job. I've eliminated many of the strange planting choices (like those you mention) and let nature retake some of the larger expanses. I've focused mainly on my front and back lawns, maybe an acre total. It's a slow process and two years into some pretty extensive work, I'm up to around 60% of pure grass strain. I guess this stuff doesn't happen overnight. Good luck!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

It for sure a time consuming event. When we moved in 3 years ago the front lawn hadnt even been touched. It still has 28 trees in about 1/2 acre, there were 50 years of leaves, brush, nippers, beer bottles, and crap strewn throughout. Ive since dropped 14 small pines, cleared all the leaves, and picked up most of the dea wood. Im gonna let mother nature go to work on it this summer and see what happens.

Im finally getting around to dedicating some real time and effort into the lawn and im hoping it pays off. IMO there's nothing nicer than sipping a delicious adult beverage as my lab rolls in the lush green landscaping while i listen to the babbling brook. That my friend is where i find peace.

Sounds like youve made some real strides, and from what ive seen you musta put in some serious tick on that lawn you got there.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That my friend is where i find peace.
.
Totally agree.
. 
I'm not there yet, but I'm getting there. I'll have to take some pictures today!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ill post some as well as soon as the rain stops here in CT and im home from work.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well ive done quite a bit of cleaning up around the back yard including burning about 15 yards worth of brush and dead wood that ive collected over the last year. That 8 hour burn left me with quite a bit of ash so i got to thinkin about some stuff ive been reading. Wood ash will kill moss … so with that im off on my first moss termination experiment. I spread about 4 gallons of wood ash on the areas heavily infested with moss and off the beaten path so i dont screw anythign else up. Got a little rain coming in the next few days so the proofs in the puddin …. we'll see what shakes out.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

My lawn looked like that when I first moved in….I tried to do it myself..I de thatched. aerated, limed, and fed, and seeded..it got a little better. But it really started to look good when I got a pro involved. He did soil samples, he adjusted the chemical mixtures, he limed..now aside from some dirt patches from the trees blocking the sun my lawn looks nice. The trick to a lush, thick green lawn I think..more than anything is WATER! I have a couple friends that have sprinkler systems installed in their yards and except for that and a lack of trees they dont do anything different than I do, but they water every other day, and their lawns are like putting greens.

I love the lawn thing too..I have a Cub Cadet 20HP Tractor, with a 42" mowing deck..

Al..thats some pretty sharp looking digs you got there…

I love to sit on the deck I built off the back of my house, after I have cut the lawn on a nice sunny day.you can smell the cut grass in the air…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

My baby…parked on my front lawn…Right after she got washed..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Pretty sweet ride ya got there B-Rad, i just bought a Honda self propelled jammy and im very happy with it. The first time i goosed that lever it almost got away from me. It pains me to have a lawn that looks like an abandoned park but ill get there … eventually. I honestly dont think that it was ever properly maintained or fertilizedm then it was dug up maybe 10 years ago when the new septic system was installed. Im pretty sure they compacted the lawn with a D8 Dozer.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks..ya you gotta be in it for the long haul..especially if the lawn was let go and not cared for…people think it happens overnight but it takes a lot of work to have a nice lawn..but there is a real sense of pride when your grass is nice and green and freshly mowed….I take a lot of pride in trying to make my house look nice..

What part of Ct do you live in? I'm in the South Windsor/Manchester/Vernon corner..


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Without sun you're sunk. I have the same problem. I rented a garden tractor.. the walk behind kind. Dug up the lawn with it. Raked out all the turf and planted a big bag of medow grass/flowers. Each year it comes up like weeds which it probably is mostly and when you mow it it looks…. well… green. From a distance it's green. I could care less that I don't have a warm fuzzy lawn. It's green.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad - Ohh its certainly a long haul project. I figured that with 3-5 years worth of work i could have this lawn in shape but its gonna take dedication and work without a doubt. I actually like mowing the lawn especially when its nice n green and you can see the little lines. I always loved playing baseball on a nice field, maybe thats where this comes from. Im on your side of the river … Portland.

On a side note i think a new hardwood store just opened up in Newington, its just dow nthe road from the office so ill probably check it out this week when i have a little time.

C-Man … my front yard actually sees substantially less sun than the backyard. It looks like the middle of the woods. I just got rid of all the leaves and most of the dead wood and fallen branches from the last 50 years or so. Ive got some really nice soil up there but im not lookin to make a yard out of it, its just too steep, it sounds like the meadow grass / flowers is just the ticket im lookin for. Id say theres a 1/4 to a 1/3 of an acres up there. Where'd you get something like that?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

COL, I've kind of let a lot of my property go that way. I keep two fuzzy ones and the rest are just green. I plant a lot of deer clover up on the steeper section. I get mine from the Whitetail Institute but I probably overpay.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, Bandit being the bandit that he is…..I just mow & go. There is a woods behind the house









And the grass must be a type of Ohio Blue Grass. In the spring, most of this yard is BLUE, from all the little flowers out there. If you look close, you might just see the illegal firepit, since we can't burn things in the city.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I failed at KY Blue in my area. I really love it, though. I'm going tall fescue now. 
.
To add insult to injury, there are city workers fooling with the sewers in my area currently. After they destroy someone's yard, neutral ground, hill, etc.; they haphazardly throw out some kind of seed/fertilizer mixture. Pure grass springs up almost overnight! I've got to figure out what they're using.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i hate when that happens Al. On one job we were spec'd out to use grass matts. They come in this gigantic roll and its like woven fibers with seed and fertilizer embedded in it. Eventually the woven stuff decompses. From what i gather its pretty good stuff on hills.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I've seen that stuff before! Pretty cool idea, really. These dudes were just tossing out handfuls out of 5 gallon buckets. Oh well.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea they probably buy it by the truckload. Id bet its full of weeds and other garbage, but grows real fast and greens up nice so they dont get complaints.

I think those rolls cost around 1200 a pop but they did cover some serious ground, maybe 1500 sqaure or somethin.

Its been rainin here for 2 days, im itchin to see if that ash killed any of the moss.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My backyard. Needs some work.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DKV - Ya dont say lol?? On the bright side there aint no bare spots.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

The grass is always greener in Norway.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol, Tom
DKV, what's that archaeological structure on the left?  That evergreen location was an unusual choice, lol. It's got some definite promise, though. Nice and secluded. Good place for burying enemies


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Definately an old miners burial ground Al. Too bad he was a "piney" gentleman.

The suns been out around here but ive been coralled on another painting escapade and not doin much around the yard. I did cut back an unruly patch of forsythias to the ground and my chainsaws got somethin againt a row of small under developed pines and firs. Im theyre thinkin theyre gonna go soon.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Food for thought. This part of the property is mostly weeds. But they're green weeds!
.








.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

and a hint of cocobolo … what you need is a mill Al. There's gotta be some gems right at the edge o the woods there. Just think of all the lumber you could have. Actualy now that the sun is out and its growing season the yard looks ok now that its cleaned up. I got the boys comin over to throw some shoes and have a bonfire. A quick 6 pack in the fellas and all the crap pine and maple branches will be up in smoke.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol. I've got at least 6 acres of dense forest. There's all kinds of stuff out there. Some huge walnuts, massive maples, etc. If I had a mill, I'd be a menace.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

And thats what im talkin about …. you could make the third installment of the movies "Dont be a Menace to Society: While Sawing Timbers in the Woods". I bet Cube would even lay down the soundtrack … bluegrass / hip hop mash up.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got something for the official yard/lawn/pasture thread. There's an engineer down the road from me, real smart dude; chemical I think. He's really working up some property that he bought and every time I see him, he's drenched in sweat. I was walking the pooch and he stopped for a chat, said he'd been knocking down the creek-side "weeds" all day. By "weed", I mean WV woody 6 foot tall weed. He produced a bottle of this:
.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TZ74AA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A2BBUA7LL95L5R
.
Clear Pasture. He's supposedly been on the same gallon for three years now. He demonstrated it on a massive creekside weed (I'm talking 6' tall x 4' with a 1" thick woody trunk), just sprayed it. Told me it would wilt by the end of the day: it did. Told me it'd be gone in a week: it was. He claimed after three seasons, the weeds generally give up. I'm sold, bought a gallon. I'm certain it'll kill all life within a 1 mile radius, but I suppose I've got that gamble. That is all, gentlemen, just in the sharing mood.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Wouldn't happen to be Japanese knotweed, would it?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that some HD spray Al. Youve gotta keep me up to date on the agent orange ya got there. Ill just have to try and get it past the wife who coincidentally works in environmental remediation. I might need the MSDS on that.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that some HD spray Al. Youve gotta keep me up to date on the agent orange ya got there. Ill just have to try and get it past the wife who coincidentally works in environmental remediation. I might need the MSDS on that . Whats its reaction to full grown trees? The front yard could use a good weed eradication.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

.
I could't do it any more, brother. Hired a full service landscaper. Screw it.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, you guys are really obsessive lawn nerds. I thought I was bad, but nowhere near you guys. I wish you luck with your plans. My lawn is small enough that I aerate just by digging out the dandelions with my dandelion staff. Can't you rent an aerator from your local golf course or nursery? I'm sure they have one you can sit on and drive. anyway good luck and I hope you both post a picture when you get it the way you want it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I cant say i blame ya Al. It seems that all of my early season gusto has been spread pretty thin with other projects. Youre in better shape with all the real estate you got by farming it out. Let their mowers find those stumps.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I cant say i blame ya Al. It seems that all of my early season gusto has been spread pretty thin with other projects. Youre in better shape with all the real estate you got by farming it out. Let their mowers find those stumps.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a different approach to a great lawn. Do you like duck? If you want a really thick green lawn buy a few trios of Muscovy ducks and feed them well. They reproduce rapidly. Each female will raise two or three clutches of 12 +/- every year. Muscovys don't quack - they have a kind of hissing coo - so they are quiet. It will be *very messy* having large herds of ducklings pooping all over the place, but you fill the freezer in the fall. The change in your lawn (when the freezer is full) will be amazing. -Jack


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Grand a month, Chrisstef, hurt like an enema with no warning. Same monthly payment as a Porsche Panamerica with a few beers worth of money down. Lost my edge. Grew a vagina. However you want to look at it. Gotta take a break from the LJ for a bit but I'll miss you. Green that sumbitch something fierce.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Do what ya gotta do brother, ya gotta pay the cost to be the boss. And with that im out of cliches for the moment. Hope things are well.


----------

